# Optigen Testing from the uk



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this test is now done with a cheek swab which is a lot easier to transport. Anyone?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

+I have heard of this company it is WAAY cheaper So I am excited to hear as well...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

how come your getting her tested val?


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

I can do a swab test which is so much better than getting bloods done.

I'm having her tested because I will be breeding her end of this year/ next year so I want to make sure she's notcarrying anything.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Well I finally got round to sorting this out, and decided to go with the blood test as I didn't want them saying the swab wasn't any good.

I should find out in 2 weeks what the result is.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

I got my results back and Eby is Clear/Normal


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't it a wonderful feeling to know the results are good? Gongrats!


----------

